# Mac Baren Mixture Flake



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sipping Mixture Flake just like I do Navy Flake, and it's steadily growing on me with each little pull on the bit end. The most notable thing is that this flake allows itself to be smoked at a low level of burning - it appears to be going out but doesn't, at least not right away, and usually stays lit and smoking steady for an acceptable length of time. But what you can sip out of this subdued combustion is more flavorful and rich than is a full-bodied smoke-intensive mouthful from other, heavier blends. Sip works here. Of course it reminds me of NF, but here in MF the honey is a sidebar note, except on the sidestream pickup where it is stronger, but leaving some residual sweetness on the palate. The fine VaBur asserts itself over the honey more clearly in MF than in NF.

Liking it, and growing to love it. No bite whatsoever. I had been smoking some Sollums Black that left me with a bit of a blanket tongue, but MF did not exacerbate it and, _mirabile dictu_, it may have ameliorated it.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

chirp...chirp...chirp... (weak, desolate cricket sounds.) Apparently not a blend much preferred among these here parts I guess. :redface:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Your review sounds very intriguing! 

I really don't see myself as a pipe smoker... but reviews like this make me think I need to rethink my thinking.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> chirp...chirp...chirp... (weak, desolate cricket sounds.) Apparently not a blend much preferred among these here parts I guess. :redface:


ound:

Good review, I haven't tried that MacBitten blend yet. How would you classify it, more as Burley/VA or an Aromatic?


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> ound:
> 
> Good review, I haven't tried that MacBitten blend yet. How would you classify it, more as Burley/VA or an Aromatic?


A Bur/Va it definitely is, however the "Danish Cavendish" that is so typical of MacBaren and the slight honey afternote will not be ignored. I certainly would not classify it as an aromatic, but would caveat that statement by adding the aforementioned particularities of this blend. It seems to me very similar to Navy Flake, but with more tobaccoey and less honey-e taste.  The flakes are packed ideally in the tin and are very easy to fill in the bowl. But I recommend that you air them for a day or two (despite the fact that the flakes seem ideally dry right out of the tin, it will taste even better with some air time on it).


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

BTW, it didn't bite my tongue at all, as I mentioned before, but then again I didn't puff on it like a steam engine in an effort to bring out a strong steamy taste and smoke that is not in this blend and not meant to be.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Its not unusual to post a review that others haven't tried yet. I haven't tried this since I don't care for the texture of MacBaren Flakes, but if its the same stuff as Mixture it should be pretty good.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

A trade from Jaxon67 allowed me to aquire a tin of this tobacco. Waiting to finish another tin of MacB Navy flake before opening it. Now the anticipation is even worse :/


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bump...

More cavendish, slightly sweeter and minorly less tangy than MacB Navy Flake, this is a dream if opened and left to rest for a couple of weeks before smoking. Much to my surpise it didn't totally dry out in an unsealed but closed tin. As with Ed, it grew on me as I tried it over a period of many days.

Days improved it a lot - two or three weeks a whole lot more. It reminded me of University Flakle by Peterson for half the money.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> bump...
> 
> More cavendish, slightly sweeter and minorly less tangy than MacB Navy Flake, this is a dream if opened and left to rest for a couple of weeks before smoking. Much to my surpise it didn't totally dry out in an unsealed but closed tin. As with Ed, it grew on me as I tried it over a period of many days.
> 
> Days improved it a lot - two or three weeks a whole lot more. It reminded me of University Flakle by Peterson for half the money.


Interesting Moo, since I posted nearly the exact assessment of Navy Flake in a reply recently you most recently made recently. :kev:

I feel the same way about Navy flake. Upon popping the tin, it bit me and seemed cloyingly sweet and perfumey. After a few weeks (maybe a month or two) of forgetting this flake, it hadn't dried beyond smokeability, but what was left burned beautifully and had a very mild sweet overtone to it, with just enough soap to keep me interested and not scare me off.

I'll try to find this one locally. Just wish they'd pack it up in 50g tins. 100 grams is too much to smoke without the purchase of a mason jar.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> bump...
> 
> More cavendish, slightly sweeter and minorly less tangy than MacB Navy Flake, this is a dream if opened and left to rest for a couple of weeks before smoking. Much to my surpise it didn't totally dry out in an unsealed but closed tin. As with Ed, it grew on me as I tried it over a period of many days.
> 
> Days improved it a lot - two or three weeks a whole lot more. It reminded me of University Flakle by Peterson for half the money.


Out of the tin, Mixture Flake and Navy Flake arrive with a deceptively dry appearance and texture. But as Dan noted, these flakes benefit dramatically from a healthy spell of drying in an unsealed but closed tin. This notable improvement is a characteristic that these two blends share with several other, if not all, the MacB's I've tried.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Interesting Moo, since I posted nearly the exact assessment of Navy Flake in a reply recently you most recently made recently. :kev:


Shows great minds think alike; I remember reading a post by Dan in this or some other forum, about two years ago, making exactly the same observation about Navy Flake. I remember it because if iirc it was in relation to my post about smoking Navy Flake for the first time. :deadhorse: :wave:


----------

